# "Chamfer" style sash set?



## snootyparrot (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all,

I do a lot of sash repair and, thus far, my Freud bit set has done the trick. However, the Freud set (and all others I've researched) have an ogee profile.

I have two potential clients who have much older widnows with a chamfer-like (straight) profile, and I'm pulling out my remaining two hairs trying to find an appropriate bit(s).

I can cut the profile on the muntins and sash bars with a table saw, but need to be able to cope the ends of the rails.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------

